# Angeln für Kinder und Jugendliche am 18.09.2022



## thanatos (17. Mai 2022)

eine gute Idee - aber ich wünsche mir das alle Kinder das gleiche Recht haben wie ich es hatte ,
mit der Stippe in jedem X-beliebigen Gewässer angeln zu dürfen ohne Aufpasser , ohne Angelschein -
ob Vereinsgewässer oder Fischereigewässer jeder hat uns geduldet , viele , sogar der Fischer 
haben uns wertvolle Tipps gegeben - nein Früher war nicht alles besser aber heute möchte 
ich kein Kind sein .


----------



## liac (17. Mai 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> eine gute Idee - aber ich wünsche mir das alle Kinder das gleiche Recht haben wie ich es hatte ,
> mit der Stippe in jedem X-beliebigen Gewässer angeln zu dürfen ohne Aufpasser , ohne Angelschein -
> ob Vereinsgewässer oder Fischereigewässer jeder hat uns geduldet , viele , sogar der Fischer
> haben uns wertvolle Tipps gegeben - nein Früher war nicht alles besser aber heute möchte
> ich kein Kind sein .



Unterschreibe ich so zu 100%!

Zu meiner Kindheit (bin jetz 34) fing es zwar schon so langsam an mit diesem irrsinningen es wird möglichst alles verboten, aber man kam da doch irgendwie noch mit vielem durch.

Aber naja die Jugend spielt sich in der heutigen Zeit ja trauriger Weise eh zu 99% am Iphone drölf im Internet ab....Daher wär ne Kindheit heute für mich definitiv NIX.

Zum Projekt selbst, ne gute Sache! 

Lg liac


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Mai 2022)

liac schrieb:


> Unterschreibe ich so zu 100%!
> 
> Zu meiner Kindheit (bin jetz 34) fing es zwar schon so langsam an mit diesem irrsinningen es wird möglichst alles verboten, aber man kam da doch irgendwie noch mit vielem durch.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

verboten war es bei uns schon und das wussten wir in den 1950ern als Kinder auch. Nichtsdestotrotz fischten ich und meine Kumpels alle schwarz und sahen zu, dass wir nicht erwischt wurden, was uns meist auch gelang. Erst später war mir klar, dass dies von den erwachsenen Anglern meist geduldet bzw. darüber hinweggesehen wurde. Wie später, als lizenzierter Angler, von mir auch.
Der Polizist der am Tag so dreimal seine Runden drehte wurde von uns (einer stand immer Schmiere), schon von weitem erkannt, so dass man frühzeitig stiften gehen konnte. Gefährlicher war da schon der Flurer, der war in zivil unterwegs und hatte die Aufgaben, auf die Fluren und Felder etc. aufzupassen (deshalb auch der Name).
Wenn man von dem erwischt wurde, gabs eine drümmer Schelln (starke Ohrfeige) und das Angelgerät war weg. Allerdings erwischte der uns selten, kann mich nur an zweimal erinnern.
Heutzutage ist alles ganz anders und kindliche Schwarzfischer gibts nicht mehr, zumindest habe ich da in den letzten 30 Jahren keinen mehr gesehen.


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## liac (17. Mai 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> verboten war es bei uns schon und das wussten wir in den 1950ern als Kinder auch. Nichtsdestotrotz fischten ich und meine Kumpels alle schwarz und sahen zu, dass wir nicht erwischt wurden, was uns meist auch gelang. Erst später war mir klar, dass dies von den erwachsenen Anglern meist geduldet bzw. darüber hinweggesehen wurde. Wie später, als lizenzierter Angler, von mir auch.
> Der Polizist der am Tag so dreimal seine Runden drehte wurde von uns (einer stand immer Schmiere), schon von weitem erkannt, so dass man frühzeitig stiften gehen konnte. Gefährlicher war da schon der Flurer, der war in zivil unterwegs und hatte die Aufgaben, auf die Fluren und Felder etc. aufzupassen (deshalb auch der Name).
> ...



Ja habe mich da falsch ausgedrückt, natürlich war es schon immer verboten zu meiner Zeit wie auch zu deiner oder der von meinem Vater. Allerdings wurden solche Angelegenheiten eben anders geregelt. Man durfte meiner Meinung nach viel mehr Kind sein und auch mal Blödsinn machen und zwar ohne Konsequenzen bzw. mit belanglosen Konsequenz wie ner Ohrfeige. Da ist eben der Sinneswandel, heute ist ne Ohrfeige gesellschaftlich ein Weltuntergang, meiner Meinung nach aber manchmal besser wie irgendwelche formalen Anzeigen etc pp wie es wahrscheinlich heute der Fall wäre.

Auf der anderen Seite blüht halt aber z.B. die Clankriminalität wo nichts, oder sehr wenig getan wird. Aber naja Hauptsache der Polizist drückt nem Kind/Jugendlichen wie auch immer ne Anzeige rein und klopft sich auf die Schulter dass er was zu Protokoll geben kann und die Eltern dann dafür zahlen...

Lg liac


----------



## Floma (17. Mai 2022)

Ich hätte gerne für unsere Jugend 1-2 Plätze ersteigert (je nach Höhe der Endgebote auch 3-4), bei etwas über 500 km Anfahrt, wird das aber leider nichts.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Mai 2022)

liac schrieb:


> Ja habe mich da falsch ausgedrückt, natürlich war es schon immer verboten zu meiner Zeit wie auch zu deiner oder der von meinem Vater. Allerdings wurden solche Angelegenheiten eben anders geregelt. Man durfte meiner Meinung nach viel mehr Kind sein und auch mal Blödsinn machen und zwar ohne Konsequenzen bzw. mit belanglosen Konsequenz wie ner Ohrfeige. Da ist eben der Sinneswandel, heute ist ne Ohrfeige gesellschaftlich ein Weltuntergang, meiner Meinung nach aber manchmal besser wie irgendwelche formalen Anzeigen etc pp wie es wahrscheinlich heute der Fall wäre.
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite blüht halt aber z.B. die Clankriminalität wo nichts, oder sehr wenig getan wird. Aber naja Hauptsache der Polizist drückt nem Kind/Jugendlichen wie auch immer ne Anzeige rein und klopft sich auf die Schulter dass er was zu Protokoll geben kann und die Eltern dann dafür zahlen...
> 
> Lg liac


Hallo,

da hast Du schon recht, wenn ich daran denke, was wir so alles angestellt haben, das meiste traue ich mich da gar nicht zu schreiben. Das Schwarzfischen war ja da noch harmlos. Die Eltern waren aber damals auch sehr großzügig was die kleinen Freiheiten so betraf und wir waren da total unbeaufsichtigt, wenn wir nachmittags bis zum Abend draußen herumtollten. Ja, eine so schöne und freiheitliche Zeit haben die Kinder heutzutage nicht mehr.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Ladi74 (17. Mai 2022)

liac schrieb:


> Aber naja Hauptsache der Polizist drückt nem Kind/Jugendlichen wie auch immer ne Anzeige rein und klopft sich auf die Schulter dass er was zu Protokoll geben kann und die Eltern dann dafür zahlen...


Mittlerweile ist "unser Freund und Helfer", auch, auf dem Weg des geringsten Widerstandes!
Die Jungs haben auch Angst um ihre Zähne....
2.50Uhr nen Radler aufm Dorf anhalten ist immer ein Volltreffer! So wird Quote gemacht!


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Mai 2022)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> .
> 2.50Uhr nen Radler aufm Dorf anhalten ist immer ein Volltreffer! So wird Quote gemacht!


Hallo,

dabei "verlor" ein Bekannter von mir seinen Führerschein - den hat er bis heute nicht mehr und das war vor gut 20 Jahren.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Colophonius (18. Mai 2022)

Die armen Kinder von heute. Es gibt für sie einfach keine Möglichkeiten mehr, das Angeln oder Volltrunkenheit im Straßenverkehr zu genießen. Das Internet hat alles verdorben. Dort gibt es keinerlei Angebote für Kinder und Jugendliche, die auf das Angeln als Hobby aufmerksam machen. Auch einfache Möglichkeiten, sich über das Angeln zu informieren oder gar einen Fischereischein zu machen: Fehlanzeige!

Und wenn man dann als Kind trotz all dieser negativen Rahmenbedingungen noch den Mut zusammenkratzt, trotzdem (schwarz) angeln zu gehen, hat man statt mit einer harmlosen Körperverletzung im Amt (mit nicht unerheblichen Gefahren insb. für das Gehör) mit drakonischen Maßnahmen zu rechnen. Es wird ggf. eine *ANZEIGE *geschrieben. Dann kann man im schrecklichen Internet direkt nach der nächsten JVA suchen und sich auf den Weg machen. Immerhin sind heutzutage die Gummistiefel nicht mehr aus Holz, sodass der Weg nicht ganz so beschwerlich ist. Das Verfahren wird nämlich keinesfalls wegen der Strafunmündigkeit von Kindern  oder - falls es sich um einen Jugendlichen handelt - durch eine Einstellung gegen kleine Auflagen, wie etwa der Teilnahme an einem Vorbereitungskurs, eingestellt. 

Als Kind hat man heute einfach nur verloren.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Mai 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Die armen Kinder von heute. Es gibt für sie einfach keine Möglichkeiten mehr, das Angeln oder Volltrunkenheit im Straßenverkehr zu genießen. Das Internet hat alles verdorben. Dort gibt es keinerlei Angebote für Kinder und Jugendliche, die auf das Angeln als Hobby aufmerksam machen. Auch einfache Möglichkeiten, sich über das Angeln zu informieren oder gar einen Fischereischein zu machen: Fehlanzeige!
> 
> Und wenn man dann als Kind trotz all dieser negativen Rahmenbedingungen noch den Mut zusammenkratzt, trotzdem (schwarz) angeln zu gehen, hat man statt mit einer harmlosen Körperverletzung im Amt (mit nicht unerheblichen Gefahren insb. für das Gehör) mit drakonischen Maßnahmen zu rechnen. Es wird ggf. eine *ANZEIGE *geschrieben. Dann kann man im schrecklichen Internet direkt nach der nächsten JVA suchen und sich auf den Weg machen. Immerhin sind heutzutage die Gummistiefel nicht mehr aus Holz, sodass der Weg nicht ganz so beschwerlich ist. Das Verfahren wird nämlich keinesfalls wegen der Strafunmündigkeit von Kindern  oder - falls es sich um einen Jugendlichen handelt - durch eine Einstellung gegen kleine Auflagen, wie etwa der Teilnahme an einem Vorbereitungskurs, eingestellt.
> 
> Als Kind hat man heute einfach nur verloren.


Hallo,

wer schrieb denn etwas davon, dass Kinder früher die Volltrunkenheit im Straßenverkehr genießen konnten? Auch setzte ich das verlor in Anführungszeichen, da dies ja einen Euphemismus für entzogen darstellt. Mein Bekannter "verlor" seinen Führerschein vollkommen zu recht und bekam ihn auch nach der MPU nicht wieder, auch richtig, weil der mindestens 3 mal die Woche seinen Qualm (Rausch) hatte..
Schwarzfischende Kinder habe ich in den letzten ca. 30 Jahre tatsächlich nicht mehr gesehen. Früher mehrmals im Jahr (wobei ich da weggesehen habe).
Wie geschrieben, könnte ich da noch mehr erzählen, unterlasse dies aber, wenn schon Kleinigkeiten solche Antworten nach sich ziehen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## liac (18. Mai 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Als Kind hat man heute einfach nur verloren.



Definitiv.


Zum Rest sag ich mal nix, bei der Ohrfeige und dem ruinierten Gehör war ich raus. Aber evtl. sind Sie ja auch Oliver Pocher und hatten vor kurzem eine folgenschwere Situation.

Lg liac


----------



## thanatos (18. Mai 2022)

In meiner Kindheit hat man Kinder nicht als Schwarzangler angesehen ,sondern einfach als Kinder , 
als ich dann 14 Jährchen erreicht hatte hat mich darum gebeten dem DAV beizutreten oder nicht 
mehr zu angeln - man hat mich nicht mal selbst angesprochen sondern es von einem Jugendlichen
der schon Mitglied war mir übermittelt - so war es und so sollte es wieder sein .


----------

